# Well I'm Off...



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

...To Cuba tomorrow morning! I have my shopping list in hand and a limited budget but I will do my best!!!

Cya in a week!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Enjoy the trip Jeff!


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Just looked at the weather network online.... looks like there's some really nice weather in store for you :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the fast well wishes!! Ill be at the Sandals Royal Hicacos in Varadero if anyone wants to look it up!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> ...To Cuba tomorrow morning! I have my shopping list in hand and a limited budget but I will do my best!!!
> 
> Cya in a week!!


DUDE! All I can say is ENFREAKINGJOY! And most important, stay safe.

:dr


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm curious...is buying CCs in Cuba cost effective? Obviously I'm not factoring in transportation costs but if you happen to be in Cuba, is it preferable to buy there as opposed to websites?


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Thanks for the fast well wishes!! Ill be at the Sandals Royal Hicacos in Varadero if anyone wants to look it up!


Let me know what you think of the resort. A co-worker of mine was in Varadero last December and said the Sandals looked amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy. It's on my list of places for Varadero for our trip this winter. Enjoy some good CC while you are there...:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

krisko said:


> I'm curious...is buying CCs in Cuba cost effective? Obviously I'm not factoring in transportation costs but if you happen to be in Cuba, is it preferable to buy there as opposed to websites?


Ill send you a PM


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

can you post some pics of your adventure..?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

beamish said:


> can you post some pics of your adventure..?


I will indeed!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys have a great time Jeff:tu:tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Stay safe and Godspeed.:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone send tropical storm Fay away!!! Grrr


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Have a wonderful time! 

We will suggest that Fay go to the Bahamas instead  They can use the rain!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks!! Btw, the package arrived just on time!! Thank you so much, we will settle up when we get back!



Sailkat said:


> Have a wonderful time!
> 
> We will suggest that Fay go to the Bahamas instead  They can use the rain!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

krisko said:


> I'm curious...is buying CCs in Cuba cost effective? Obviously I'm not factoring in transportation costs but if you happen to be in Cuba, is it preferable to buy there as opposed to websites?


If you've ever wondered about prices at a Cuban LCDH here ya go clicky (knowledge is power... but be careful because power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely!)
:r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am officially jealous!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jealous? Yeah!:tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Anthem said:


> Let me know what you think of the resort. A co-worker of mine was in Varadero last December and said the Sandals looked amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy. It's on my list of places for Varadero for our trip this winter. Enjoy some good CC while you are there...:ss


Have a great time on your trip! As per above, stayed there last February. Great resort, but a little too far from the town of Varadero if you're planning on hitting some cigars shops. Taking a taxi is your best bet.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Anthem said:


> Let me know what you think of the resort. A co-worker of mine was in Varadero last December and said the Sandals looked amazing. I'm sure you will enjoy. It's on my list of places for Varadero for our trip this winter. Enjoy some good CC while you are there...:ss


Last 2 times I went to Varadero I stayed at the Barcelo Solymar. 
Great resort & only a 3 - 5 minute walk to the LCDH & Casa Del Ron. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Bear said:


> Last 2 times I went to Varadero I stayed at the Barcelo Solymar.
> Great resort & only a 3 - 5 minute walk to the LCDH & Casa Del Ron. :tu


I think we're headed back to the Barcelo in March actually. Great resort indeed! :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Jeff, I'm here in Detroit and very very jealous


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Stay safe!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> If you've ever wondered about prices at a Cuban LCDH here ya go clicky (knowledge is power... but be careful because power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely!)
> :r


Nice price list!:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

So... How was the week in Cuba?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well we are back!!!!

We had such a fantastic trip and saw some amazing stuff! The resort was absolutely fantastic!! Such a beautiful spot!! The heat was intense and I don't think that I have ever been so hot before in my life!

Havana was amazing and the Partagas factory was a sight to behold - I won't look at a habano the same again!

Before you ask - the Punch Ninfa may never be found again, more detail on this tomorrow. Same goes for the LCG medalle d'oro series and PLPC's

I will give a better review tomorrow with pics when I get to my computer but for now here is what I got home with

07 Bolivar PV
08 Siglo II
08 Monte 5
01 Punch Tres Petite Corona
LCG MdO 3
98 Diplomaticos 4
3 pack of RyJ #2
A couple more Monte 5's

2 botles of Santiago De Cuba rum
2 bottles of Legendario

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like you 2 had a great time Jeff, can't wait to hear about the no mores....you peaked my interest!:ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great pick ups! 
That Legendario is something else, isn't it!


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice selection! Good to see those '98 Dip 4 are still available- fantastic cigars with that much age.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Well we are back!!!!
> 
> We had such a fantastic trip
> 
> ...


Umm... it's tomorrow. :bn


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a great trip! :tu

Looking forward to seeing your pictures!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

We are looking forward to more (Pics, stories, etc)! We will see him Saturday!!:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bear said:


> Umm... it's tomorrow. :bn


Now it's like the day after the day after tomorrow.


----------

